# Filtered water vs. distilled water



## HouseKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello fellow Betta lovers, and Betta experts (I am soooo not one..... yet).

I know you are *not *supposed to use distilled water because it lacks essential minerals needed, but what about filtered water?

And when I say filtered water, I mean the water that comes out of my PUR faucet filter.

I am asking because my tap water is extremely hard and its almost impossible to get my water lower than pH 7.8... Its initially 8.0 after adding the conditioner, and then I add a pH correct tab from tetra, and that brings it down to about 7.6 - 7.8.... I dont mess w/ it again after that and the pH in the tank generally stays at about 7.8...

the high alkalinity of my tank water worries me because I read that ammonia is even more dangerous in alkaline water, and I am currently in the process of cycling my tank so the ammonia readings are inevitable.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

It's a good question but I've never come across a definitive answer. Destilled is bad as you've said so it doesn't need much mentioning.

I personally filter my water (I use Britta but it's the same idea) and I've never had trouble but I don't cycle my tank either. I can't see the harm in removing contaminants but who knows.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem with the home water filtration systems is that all they do is change one Ion for another and it can be worse for the Betta long term.

Because this species is domesticated and farm raised they have never seen their habitat waters-most fish in general adapt to source water pH and hardness without any problems-some species like Discus, rift lake cichlid, tetra among others need changes in pH and hardness to thrive and/or reproduce...but not the Betta splendens 99% of the time, however, in rare cases hard water can be problematic to some poorly bred Bettas fins.

Your pH is fine and unless you are using the correct buffers to keep the pH stable you are wasting your time and money as well as putting your Betta at risk from sudden swings...slow changes in pH like when the water gas-out is usually tolerated without problems

You also need to match the pH and hardness with any replacement water for top offs and water changes and due to the Betta often being kept in small container and needing large/frequent water changes you risk shock issues.

pH and hardness are two different things-to get accurate readings you need to let you water gas out for 24h for the pH and a proper KH/GH testing product for your hardness

Very true about the affect of ammonia in regards to pH-however, as long as the hobbyist is making the needed water changes ammonia should not be problematic.


----------



## HouseKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks OFishLady (I refuse to call any woman old, LOL)... So what do u recommend for bringing down the water hardness? I realize if I dont correct this problem there isnt much I can do about the pH...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is your Betta having problems with your hardness and/or pH? if not, personally I would leave it alone.


----------



## HouseKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Is your Betta having problems with your hardness and/or pH? if not, personally I would leave it alone.


Not that I can see, but I want the water parameters to be ideal for them...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Stable water prams are what is ideal....your pH is fine.....


----------

